# Crystal River, Florida



## Richard Howell (Jul 7, 2017)

Howdy all,

Thought it would be a good idea to join after reading some of the posts here. I like how people get good advice and not flamed for simple questions...

As the title says, I live near Crystal River Florida. I'm not new to the water or boating (pretty much grew up in the gulf) but I have never so much as been on board of a sailboat. Recently, we (my soon to be wife and I) started looking at sailboats in Kings Bay and that started a bug... 

The more we watch videos and learn about sailboats, the more we are falling in love with the idea of owning and cruising on our own. The problem is, we know nobody that has a sailboat or even where to start. I have been learning lots of great information on the subject at hand but the more I learn the more questions I have. The goal is to eventually take a class or two, but for the time being I would like to get on one and see what its like...

Any advice on doing that is welcome. Or if there is anyone in my area that would like to volunteer to show us a few ropes we would be grateful for that as well. Could even trade off some time on our boat 

So in closing, great forum with lots of great useful information. I look forward to learning more from the vast knowledge and experience contained here.

Happy Sailing,
Rich


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Rich,

I live in Homosassa. My wife and I sold our sailboat last year and now prefer to rent until retirement. So, I can't offer you a sail.

We took ASA sailing classes and charter boats a couple of times per year from St. Petersburg & Tampa Bay - Sailing Yacht, Catamaran & Fishing Charters . They are a great group of folks and keep clean and well maintained boats in their fleet.

Ian


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Vacationed in both places as a child forty plus years ago. Beautiful areas! 

I don't think there are as many sailboats in your area as there are south of you, then in the panhandle and west, north of you. You may cough up the money and go for a charter out of Tampa or St Pete. An experienced captain will give you a little instruction and a good taste of sailing.


----------

